# HDMI1.3a for real cheap.



## Bladestunner316 (May 3, 2008)

Im saving up to get a PS3 in June I will need a HDMI1.3a to watch it in HiDef. 

Instead of paying 50-80 at the store for the cable I went to monoprice.com and got it for $4.09!!!

If any one is needing to get this cable thats the place to go.


----------



## fredtgreco (May 3, 2008)

Monoprice is the place to get *any* cables. Glad you found that, Nathan!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 3, 2008)

Thank's I saved over $70 fiat dollars on this!!

Now if they had a site where I can pick up Blu Ray movies - PS3 games!


----------

